
Porting guide from Qt 1.0 to 5.11 - dEnigma
https://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/05/24/porting-from-qt-1-0/
======
berti
C++ ABI compatibility across such a wide range of compilers and platforms is
the real story of Qt. The excellent API/source compatibility is just the
cherry on top (no doubt a very welcome one!).

~~~
Nokinside
Yes. The real work is making sure that Qt works. It sounds silly to say it
aloud, but it's what really separates high quality platform from the rest.

------
dekhn
That's awesome. I have a huge respect for Qt- I use it in all my non web
applications. Gets the job done with less work and fewer surprises than any
other toolkit I'v eused.

